# Der Treiber hat einen Controllerfehler auf \Device\Ide\IdePort0 gefunden / Welches Laufwerk ist das?



## Felgenfuzzi (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo! 
Seit einiger Zeit habe ich die im Titel genannte Fehlermeldung in der Ereignisanzeige. Meist nur einmal kurz nach dem Windowsstart, hin und wieder häufen sich die Fehlermeldungen aber auch.
Auswirkungen so im täglichen Betrieb spüre ich keine. 

Habe jetzt schonmal die Sata-Kabel getauscht und die Laufwerke, teilweise an einen anderen Anschluss gesteckt. Die Samsung Evo und die Sandisk Ultra hängen jetzt beide an den Asmedia-Anschluss. Hatte erst die Evo im Verdacht, da diese vorher in der Datenträgerverwaltung als Datenträger 0 angezeigt wurde.

Aber nun hatte ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung immer noch in der Ereignisanzeige.

Um jetzt weiter eingrenzen zu können, würde ich gerne wissen, welches Laufwerk gemeint ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Smart-Werte scheinen in Ordnung zu sein, wobei ich die auch nicht richtig deuten kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System:
Asrock Z77 Pro4 		 	
I7 3770 nonK @ 4 Ghz
4 x 4 GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1866 		 	
Kingston SSDNow 120GB (an Sata3_1 angeschlossen)
Samsung Evo 840 250GB (an Sata3_A2 angeschlossen (AsMedia))
SanDisk Ultra II 480GB (an Sata3_A1 angeschlossen (AsMedia)
WD500AAKS 512GB  		(an Sata2_4 angeschlossen)
TSST DVD-Brenner (an Sata2_3 angeschlossen)

Danke schonmal


----------



## Willie666 (10. Juli 2016)

Die AHCI Intel Treiber für dein Board sind uralt. Leider gibt es für Z77 Boards keine neuen mehr von Intel. Versuche mal den neusten Universal Intel MOD Treiber aus dem Win Raid Forum. Der läuft auf meinem Z77 Board absolut fehlerfrei.

Modded Intel AHCI and RAID Drivers (digitally signed)

Das vorgehen ist folgendermaßen: Treiberpaket runterladen und entpacken, dann die .cmd aus dem Zertifikatordner als Admin starten und anschließend den IDE/ATAPITreiber manuell über den Gerätemanager (auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen - in den Ordner mit dem Treiber navigieren) installieren, neu starten, feddich.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (10. Juli 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Um jetzt weiter eingrenzen zu können, würde ich gerne wissen, welches Laufwerk gemeint ist



Im Gerätemanager unter Laufwerke jeweils bei den ATA Devices rechtsklick Eigenschaften, dort sollte unter Location der gesuchte  Channel stehen.

Die 840 Evo zeigt 36.428 CRC Fehler an, kein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (10. Juli 2016)

@Willie666
Ja, Treiber, bzw Geräte neu installieren habe ich natürlich auch schon versucht und dabei bemerkt, dass die alle schon recht alt sind.
Aber dürfte doch eigentlich egal sein.

Probiere jetzt gleich mal den von Dir genannten Treiber aus.

@Inzersdorfer
Wo siehst Du die crc-Fehler? Muss man dann den hex-Wert umrechnen?
Können die denn auch von einem defekten Sata-Kabel, -anschluss oder fehlerhaftem Treiber kommen?

Unter Eigenschaften hatte ich vorher natürlich auch schon geschaut:

Kingston: Pfad 0 (Channel 0, Target 0, Lun 0)
Samsung: Pfad 0 (Channel 1, Target 0, Lun 0)
SanDisk: Pfad 0 (Channel 0, Target 0, Lun 0)

Daraus werde ich irgendwie nicht schlau. Außerdem habe ich  die Laufwerke mal an jeweils andere Anschlüsse gesteckt, dennoch tritt der Controllerfehler immer bei Port 0 auf.

@Willie666
Der Treiber scheint eine Verbesserung gebracht zu haben. Danke

Habe keine weiteren Atapi-Fehler beim Start bekommen, dafür aber während der Installation, bzw des darauffolgenden Neustarts einen "Controllerfehler, ebenfalls mit der EventID 11

Das trat dann beim erneuten Neustart allerdings nicht mehr auf. Habe etwas mit SSD-Z rumprobiert (Benchmarks, Transfer usw) und bislang bei keinem Laufwerk irgendwelche Fehler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde das mal beobachten, wäre ja toll.

Die Samsung habe ich nun mal wieder an den zweiten Sata III-Anschluss am Board gesteckt


----------



## Inzersdorfer (10. Juli 2016)

Der Portfehler dürfte der SATA Controller gewesen sein und wurde wohl durch die ältere Treiberversion verursacht worden sein, soweit so gut. Die CRC Fehler siehst du unter Rohwert von ID C07 in hexadezimaler Schreibweise.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (10. Juli 2016)

Hmm. So alt ist die Samsung Evo noch gar nicht und die Benutzung hält sich auch in Grenzen. Wäre schade

Die crc-Fehler sind also definitiv "richtige" Fehler und nicht verursacht durch den alten AHCI-Treiber o.ä.?

Werde den Wert mal im Auge behalten.

Aber schade, dass dann kein entsprechendes Tool darauf hinweist.


----------

